# A New Look For A Slimline



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Having painfully few choices of open wheel slimline bodies, I picked out a beater Brabham body as my victim. The body was ground out and lowered to the max, even requiring sanding down the bottom edges to clear the lower deck. Next, the files and sanding stick was used to round off the tail until there were just a couple of low spots to fill. The squarish profile was massaged to be more rounded, and the nose peaked a bit more. Sanding the engine thinner and closely trimming the engine base let it tuck down and forward to look less bulky. Toothpicks were pressed into service as the new exhaust tips. Some paint and stripes later, here is the result. It is a representation of a 1967 Eagle Indy car.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet man.
I like the toothpick trick
thanx for sharing


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
A really nice look you achieved, ajd...

What was the blue paint used?...

John
.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool rebuild!!! Yea, great trick with the toothpicks using the tapered ends...:thumbsup::thumbsup: (hope the pipes don't get too hot!!!) RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Al, what a transition. It's amazing how you can see all detailed work you've done .And really the only resemblance to its original form is found in that overhead picture!!! WOW!!! 

Fine job and I can see all the time and work you have in it, cause it shows!!! ?

Now, I know you've tuning the Slimmy chassis, so how does it run??


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, guys. The color is Dupli Color DSFM187 dark blue. The chassis has been gone over to reduce binding by making sure the holes are all sized properly. The stock arm is balanced and has the new RTHO 9T gear on it and runs on Thunderbrushes with stock magnets until the Dash are available. Rear tires are the old AJ's TK007s. Runs really well!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

never seen Aurora T-Jet "Indy's" up close B4...
DROOLING!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

they are both good looking cars Al. Great work, Great pictures! I agree with Bubba, Drooling here also.

Rob


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

Love the "ceramic coated pipes" pretty high-tech for '67 ! Very well done sir.

Walt


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice. I want one!
Love the paint color.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I got to see them in person. Very , very nice!
I said something about resin copies and Al said maybe he could do another one if his friend was interested in casting them.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice rebuilt of the Brabham body!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------

